
Why Uber Engineering Switched from Postgres to MySQL (2016) - kiyanwang
https://eng.uber.com/mysql-migration/
======
mathnode
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12166585](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12166585)

------
ivarojha
Hmm.. well, that same guy also wrote about how and why Uber migrated from
MySQL to Postgres back in 2013
[https://www.yumpu.com/en/document/view/53683323/migrating-
ub...](https://www.yumpu.com/en/document/view/53683323/migrating-uber-from-
mysql-to-postgresql)

Guess they learned from their past mistakes.

